# over dramatic fish?



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I bought today 3 apple snails for my aquarium, they are so cute! Then I introduced them with care and watched how Fillet (my betta) would react.

He tried to bite their shells at first (lol!) then when the first decided to come out, he bit his antenna, I got mad lol! we tried to distract him with bloodworms, then my brother kept teasing him with his finger, which somehow I think now he likes to follow naughty fingers inside his aquarium.

Then, after a while he went back and just stared at them, he wouldn't bite anymore, but now he's acting like a drama queen around me, idk if he is jealous of the snails or anything like this, buuut

This snail, went inside his skull and now is on the inside top of it, when he went, half way, inside his house, he kept staring at the ceiling and now he's acting all emo, staying most of the time at the top and avoiding getting near them, he keeps trying to get my attention when I go look at the snails, I look at him then he runs off like saying "YOU DUN LOVE ME ANYMORE *swims away*".

But idk, the antenna he bit is a bit torn out but nothing serious, the snail don't seem to bother about it so I just let him there.

Is this kind of behaviour normal?

Oh, now he is staring at the filter again, he stares it for hours sometimes, specially when I turn it on or off.

Look at that evil stare:

(_click for bigger image_)


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Betta can be territorial, especially if you've had him solo for a while before dropping in tankmates. Give him time.

As for the filter, if you are trying to cycle your tank, you need to leave it running all the time for the bacteria. If you don't care about establishing a cycle, go ahead and turn the filter on and off.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Canuck Fins said:


> Betta can be territorial, especially if you've had him solo for a while before dropping in tankmates. Give him time.
> 
> As for the filter, if you are trying to cycle your tank, you need to leave it running all the time for the bacteria. If you don't care about establishing a cycle, go ahead and turn the filter on and off.


I keep having this discussing inside my head about the filter, it's being a nightmare I will tell you.

I baffled the filter, now I wanted it to pump some air to the aquarium because of the snails (even though they are hard beaters like bettas) so I took half of the baffle off, now it makes a little bit of raffle but my betta don't seem to mind it, at least not much.

But I also don't want to make it stay the whole time on because it might be stressful for him, but yet the oxygen don't get into the water in like 3 hours pump... Uuuugh.

My filter have that bacteria thing and the carbon filter, I don't if I have to keep treating the bacteria with water as well.. Oh the horror of what to doooo! XD!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

And I know about the territorial thing, my betta used to live in a 1.5L before I get him, then suddenly he has a 10G tank, 2 days later some "pests" comes into his paradise, no wonder he is mad hahahaha.

But it's fun though, he's swimming fast sometimes for me to notice him, I go near then he opens his gills at me like "Look at meeee" then I also imitate him then he runs away hahahaha


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

apple snails can breath from the air like bettas do, so you don't really have to worry about more oxygen in the water


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

But Fillet is not letting go up, he's bullying them for the moment. :C

They make a run for it then he bites them and they fall.. hahah, they are sleeping now though.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol
Hope things work out!
C:

If they aren't being allowed to go to the surface, it might help to put in an airstone. If you already have one, then nevermind.
I use an airstone for mine, I've read before they don't do well with out one.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Oh didn't know, might get one tomorrow then.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

What colors are your snails?
That one is gold, he's pretty.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

they are all gold, 2 of them have a bit of algae on their shells, but nothing to worry about. xD

there they are (it's late here so they are just sleeping now, tomorrow I can show you those ugleh faces :3



This is the one from the first photo, also the one with the torn antenna:


And the one inside the skull, Fillet really hates him in there:


And Fillet being really mature about new roomates, hahaha, I used flash just to see how it would look like, made an cool effect tbh:


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Snails are so cute. I have a golden one but he is in my tank that has algae issues so his shell isn't gold anymore but green. Lol! I scrub the tank but not sure if I should scrub his shell so I just leave it alone since he seems fine.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool!
Haha,
your betta is pretty.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

haha nice, the reason I didn't bother to wash their algae is that I'm hoping to get some in the aquarium too >.>

Not much though haha.

And thanks, I love my betta too, he had some downtime but now he's getting prettier and prettier over the week


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

You might as well not bother using the filter at all if you don't plan on establishing a cycle.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

that's the problem idk if I will or not.

Meanwhile I'm struggling 50/50, but I'm sure that's like 0/0 hahaha.

IDK, should I fix the cycle and leave on 24/7?


----------

